# Plugins Folder on Mac?



## thirdvalve (Mar 5, 2021)

Where do plugins get installed on Mac?


----------



## nottooloud (Mar 6, 2021)

Try (system drive)/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/


----------

